# Any Firebird alternatives?



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

Just as the title says, I'm looking for a good firebird alternative.
I want to mod one to be more of a shredder guitar, and can't justify dropping 1k+ on a Gibson to do it.
Alternatively, I would also settle for a body with set neck. Does anyone produce these? 
Forgot to mention, I'm looking for the reverse body shape. 
Thanks guys


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Buy an epi. Bout all I can think of.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

LTD Eclipse? What kind of mods are you thinking of doing?

EDIT: Phoenix, not Eclipse. Listen to Chitmo lol


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Kit build. Just set the neck vs bolting it on.


----------



## PTWamps (Aug 5, 2016)

Eastwood Stormbird might be an option...


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Esp Phoenix


----------



## Sugar (Jan 22, 2012)

No


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Sugar said:


> No


LOL


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

There was Firebird Studio model with a set neck and they were under $1K new, so if you can find one used, that should do nicely for a shredder platform.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Camaro?


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

gtone said:


> There was Firebird Studio model with a set neck and they were under $1K new, so if you can find one used, that should do nicely for a shredder platform.


So 2 things slipped me mind earlier:

I know the OP said set neck, but (standard reverse) Firebirds are neck thru aren't they (the studio, as well as non-revs, are set)? For a shred platform, methinks neck thru would be a bit better.

Another option: Orville (Gibson Japan). Litterally the next best thing to an actual Gibson, and in the years when the Firebird/Tbird were out of prod, they were still making them over there. And the pickups are awesome - I'd take an 80s one over a modern Gibson.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

ESP - Phoenix is the way to go for a firebird alternative especially if you want to shred.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Granny Gremlin said:


> So 2 things slipped me mind earlier:
> 
> I know the OP said set neck, but (standard reverse) Firebirds are neck thru aren't they (the studio, as well as non-revs, are set)? For a shred platform, methinks neck thru would be a bit better.


Interesting that you think the neckthru design would be a better shred platform - any reason in particular?


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Here's a Firebird Studio, this one a '70's Tribute model:

Gibson.com: Gibson USA Firebird Studio '70s Tribute

The maple neck would be nice and bright, great for shredding, but you'd be better off with the high output ceramic pu's from the standard FB-V's as opposed to these vintage-wind alnicos that come stock on this one (many owners of the FB-V's like myself swap out the ceramics for something more vintage sounding, so it shouldn't be too hard to find some of the former).

This model comes in black too, if that's your bag...


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

gtone said:


> Interesting that you think the neckthru design would be a better shred platform - any reason in particular?


Sustain (and to a lesser degree, as well as being exacerbated by the former: feedback ). Possibly we have different ideas as regards shredding.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Here's a Gibby near you that you could probably pick up for less than $1K. Has full size HB's too which would likely be a whole lot better than any FB size pu for shredding ("bigger", more full tone). Of course, personal preference in pu's always prevails... 

Gibson Firebird Studio | guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji

(Note: this one should be about $800 IMO, as I think they went for around $1K or less new).


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

PTWamps said:


> Eastwood Stormbird might be an option...


Anybody used one of these? I find Eastwoods kinda hit or miss (not sure if by model or just unit to unit), but there's one on Kijiji and I am considering it (wonder if it's a member from here actually). Not local so not sure if I wanna waste the time.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

If you're up for a project I have a Korina Explorer body that I never got a round tuit for (have lots of square, triangular & rhomboidal tuits, but those circular ones are super hard to come by).


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

There was an Epiphone for $300 yesterday on one of the Facebook gear exchange pages.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Fretking Esprit


----------

